# Local Georgia bait companies



## ZachYak (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I saw shoalbass's response to LIPS recent post about buying jigs and it got me thinking about some of the smaller local tackle companies in the area and how I'd like to help them out if at all possible.  

I dont know of many but if y'all could share with yours with the rest of us that would be awesome!

I'll keep a list on this post

_Click link for company sites _

Jigs

Constant Threat Baits - Griffin
Net Boy Baits - Jackson Lake
Meat and Potatoes Tackle - Canton
Git-Bit Baits - McDonough
Buckeye Lures - Martinez
Jagged Edje Baits
Tommyhead Jigs - Newnan
J.J.'s Magic - Covington
Capt. Mack's - Buford
Jiffy Jigs - Vidalia
Micro Spoons & Jigs
Sworming Hornet Lures - Gainesville
Spro - Kennesaw
Big Bite Baits
Cast Away Bait and Tackle - Cumming
Custom Bass Tackle - Cordelle
Envision Lures - Byron

Spoons and Blade Baits

Buckeye Lures - Martinez
Git-Bit Baits - McDonough
Micro Spoons & Jigs

Cranks and Jerks

Meat and Potatoes Tackle - Canton
Buckeye Lures - Martinez
Spro - Kennesaw
Stanford Lures - Cuthbert

Hard Swim baits

Triton Mike's Bull Shad
High Power Swimbaits
Spro - Kennesaw

Wire Baits

Constant Threat Baits - Griffin
Meat and Potatoes Tackle - Canton
Buzzerbaits - Jackson
Buckeye Lures - Martinez
Git-Bit Baits - McDonough
J.J.'s Magic - Covington
Capt. Mack's - Buford
Spro - Kennesaw
Envision Lures - Byron

Plastics

Constant Threat Baits - Griffin
Spike It - Brooklet
Ghost Baits - Hahira
Edge Lures - LaGrange
Wackem Crazy Baits
Zoom - Bogart
Capt. Mack's - Buford
Jiffy Jigs - Vidalia
Micro Spoons & Jigs
Spro - Kennesaw
Big Bite Baits
Rip Rap Tackle - Loganville

Fish Attractants

S.O.S. Labs - High Falls
Spike It - Brooklet
Ghost Baits - Hahira
J.J.'s Magic - Covington

Custom Rods

Broadwell Custom Rods - Jefferson
Big Bear Fishing Rods - Athens

Electronic Accessories

Angler Pro Cable - Greenville

Instructional DVDs

Capt. Mack's - Buford

Custom Lure Painting

Xtreme Lure Creations - Lake Lanier
Custom Bass Tackle - Cordelle


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't forget SOS LABS from High Falls Ga. The reaper works great on bass as well!!


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 4, 2010)

Added SOS and CTB as well as three others


----------



## Josh Kelly (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 4, 2010)

Thankz Zach Yak


----------



## laniergb (Jan 4, 2010)

spike it - Brooklet Ga


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 4, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits Co.*

Thanks Zach.   Great idea.  Support your local Lure makers.


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 4, 2010)

Added Buzzerbaits and Spike It.  Never realized Spike It was from GA.  The bass in my avatar was caught using their chartreuse dip an glo!


----------



## LOI (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanky Jigs - Owner Chris Sears


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 4, 2010)

Wackem Crazy Baits
http://www.wackemcrazybaits.com/index.htm


Handpoured customs that are finding themselves all over the southeast and quickly gaining exposure to the fishing world!!!

Check em out guys, they are great baits with unbelievable flotation and action


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 4, 2010)

LOI said:


> Spanky Jigs - Owner Chris Sears



Do they have a website I can link?


----------



## Danny1991 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice thread, Just ordered a few Netboybaits jigs! Great price on em too!


----------



## GarAngler71 (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought some stuff from a company called Ghost Baits here in Ga. They sell hand poured plastics.I think you can find them at ghostbaits.com


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 4, 2010)

Here ya go Zach....... A LIL' HELP FOR MY GA. FRIENDS PLEASE

www.jjsmagic.com

http://www.edgelures.com/index2.html

http://www.anglerprocable.com/

http://www.jjsmagic.com/

http://www.bcrods.com/


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jan 4, 2010)

Add Big Bear Rods to the list. His name is Rob and he is located in Athens and he makes some really nice rods. His website is www.bigbearfishingrods.com.


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep 'em coming guys.  I've got them a little more well organized now.

Chase, 
I got a rod for Rob!  
P.S. I'm gonna check out the UGA Bass Anglers next meeting too so i'll see you around brother.


----------



## afishaday (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyHead Jigs in Newnan.
http://www.tommyheadjigs.com/


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Two i can think of is the ******ad and zoom worms.


----------



## pbmang (Jan 5, 2010)

BBG Marine is a local who sells just about any kind of electronic device from trolling motors to depth finders and stereos

www.BBGMarine.com

I also make drop shot weights but don't have a website or anything just yet.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lawdog1's BoggyCreekOutdoors is an online outdoors store. Maybe he can post his link on here. He's out of Monroe.


----------



## bbf (Jan 5, 2010)

Git-Bit also sells spoons and spinnerbaits.


----------



## earl (Jan 5, 2010)

`Need to make this a sticky,


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the list, I purchased from one of the tackle companies last night after seeing this, Wasn't nothing that will pay there wage for the week, But I did buy something I seen I really liked...


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome thread! Thanks for all the links.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jan 5, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> Keep 'em coming guys.  I've got them a little more well organized now.
> 
> Chase,
> I got a rod for Rob!
> P.S. I'm gonna check out the UGA Bass Anglers next meeting too so i'll see you around brother.



Zach, I don't know if you know or not, but our next meeting will be this Sunday at Buffalo's at 7:00. We look forward to meeting ya.


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys got a couple added!

Some of those were local businesses related to fishing and I did not add them.  I love to support those as well I feel like that list of locally owned outdoors shops would get a little too long and probably deserves it's own thread.  I was thinking this would be a list of people who _produce_ fishing products here in georgia.

P.S. Chase i'll be there!


----------



## auwalker24 (Jan 5, 2010)

I mostly crappie fish so dont forget Jiffy Jig and Hal Fly (middle ga area) as well as Micro-Spoons up in the Lake Lanier area.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jan 5, 2010)

Also, Sworming Hornet Lures are from Gainesville. Their website is http://www.sworminghornetlures.com/


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 5, 2010)

auwalker24 said:


> I mostly crappie fish so dont forget Jiffy Jig and Hal Fly (middle ga area) as well as Micro-Spoons up in the Lake Lanier area.



Added, do you know if Hal-Fly has a website?


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 5, 2010)

This is a great idea Zach!


----------



## Danny1991 (Jan 5, 2010)

This should definitely be a sticky.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 5, 2010)

Great idea. I use almost all artificial, fishing inshore saltwater and have seen a bunch of stuff I will be ordering. BUY LOCAL!!!


----------



## mctech (Jan 5, 2010)

how about spro in kennesaw


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 5, 2010)

mctech said:


> how about spro in kennesaw



Woah never realized they were from Kennesaw but yeah they're from here and when you buy spro luers you're  putting money in Georgian's pockets so i'm good with including them!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2010)

Danny1991 said:


> This should definitely be a sticky.



I agree


----------



## javelin225ho (Jan 5, 2010)

What about the infamous "BB-Boom" creator?  He has a big retail business, dont he?  I know Bishop and Big Dawg are on his Pro-Staff for 2010....he has even added Biskit over in Ark....


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 5, 2010)

javelin225ho said:


> What about the infamous "BB-Boom" creator?  He has a big retail business, dont he?  I know Bishop and Big Dawg are on his Pro-Staff for 2010....he has even added Biskit over in Ark....



Hahahahaha I was waiting on that!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pros taffy*



javelin225ho said:


> What about the infamous "BB-Boom" creator?  He has a big retail business, dont he?  I know Bishop and Big Dawg are on his Pro-Staff for 2010....he has even added Biskit over in Ark....



Aye tired a be en da staf, butt da boss didn'ted give me a opertunetay.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 5, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> Woah never realized they were from Kennesaw but yeah they're from here and when you buy spro luers you're  putting money in Georgian's pockets so i'm good with including them!



Spro just has an office/ warehouse there.


----------



## Bear 75 (Jan 6, 2010)

Great baits but no website Stanford lures out of Cuthbert, GA.  They make Cedar baits 20 min away from Eufaula. Dieter Stanford welth of knowledge is unreal, Im glad to fish with him and be able to get the baits. 

 They have had some hard time here lately. Fire to there home and last wek a stroke in the family, but dang good down to earth people that really understand crankbait's.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 6, 2010)

sticky for sure


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 6, 2010)

Net boys is by far the best jigs and shaky heads you can find and to top it off they have great prices


----------



## auwalker24 (Jan 6, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> Added, do you know if Hal-Fly has a website?



No, I dont know.....but they are originated out of Warner Robins, GA


----------



## mikef61 (Jan 8, 2010)

SPRO is www.spro.com. When I worked there, you could not buy direct. Get their products at the Dugout in Kennesaw...if not in stock they can still get it. SPRO is not far from them and they have a great relationship. Also, I might suggest you add www.bigbitebaits.com. Packaging says Eufaula but they are really in Georgia. GREAT plastics company. Nice going Zach!!!!


----------



## Team3D (Jan 8, 2010)

The link to big bite is www.bigbitebaits.com that link was came up blank for some reason?....

Big bite is a great company!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jan 8, 2010)

Support Texas companies....better products anyways


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 10, 2010)

Added Big Bite.  Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jan 10, 2010)

*Jigs*

More of a hobby but decided to share a few that I make:
http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/castawaybaits/StoreFront


----------



## slingshot86 (Jan 10, 2010)

*jigs...*



coachrollo said:


> Net boys is by far the best jigs and shaky heads you can find and to top it off they have great prices



look out for Constant Threat jigs/baits ! Terry ties up some good stuff ! ive won money with them..


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 11, 2010)

Added Cast Away!  those are some nice looking bucktails!


----------



## bigfish (Jan 11, 2010)

check out  awesome lure co. its in chattanooga,,,,


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jan 11, 2010)

*Thanks Zach*

I've got plenty more. Just haven't had time to load all the pictures yet. Thanks for posting all the different tackle links.


----------



## mikef61 (Jan 11, 2010)

For those looking for a web site for "Hal-Fly", go to www.bigbitebaits.com


----------



## kikkup (Jan 13, 2010)

You can order Hal-flys here.  www.bigbitebaits.com   Or 
If you are in middle Ga. You can pick them up at chucks bait and tackle in Warner Robins or The Sports Center in Perry for about 6.00 a card


----------



## laniergb (Jan 14, 2010)

How about suddeth crankbaits and blademaster spinnerbaits?  I'm pretty sure they are based in Ga.


----------



## Lawdog1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Heres the site infor for boggycreekoutdoors.net on-line store for Boggy Creek in Monroe GA.

Retail building will be up and running by Feb.01.2010

Still adding to the list of things to carry but still listening to you the angler for ideas.

Thanks Brian and Deanna


----------



## Rockett (Jan 14, 2010)

*Painted Baits*

Not sure if this counts or not but I met a guy named Rob at the State Championship this year who owns xtreme lure creations in ga.  He hand paint lures for people and he has some great looking stuff if your looking to pretty up your stash.


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 23, 2010)

Bump, any more companies fellas?


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Loganville GA is now on the map...*

Can I be added to the list..... Plz 


Retail Shop is open now...... We are located in the chicken houses next to boss brothers on 78. We are in the same building as Everything Archery.

www.ripraptackle.com   Im still working on it, im a newb...

678-215-3850

We Specialize in Plastics. We have a large assortment with some more headed this way at the end of this week to the 
beginning of next week. We are now also a dealer for JJ's Magic.



Im also in the works with DBK Lures working on stocking some of his jigs, crank baits, buzz baits and spinner baits. 




Check us out, give us a call, You Will not Find Better Customer Service , *Guaranteed*.



Im also in the works of building our prostaff, if interested please email me at 
robbie@ripraptackle.com


----------



## Dupree (Jan 27, 2010)

For anyone wanting custom painting done. He was in tifton, now lake lanier. 

www.xtremelurecreations.com


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 27, 2010)

Added, thanks guys!


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Zach, I hope Rip Rap Tackle can be of some help. Please feel free to contact me with any questions. I'd love to try and serve you guys.

Pm me on our Febuary specials....

Chris I got your email, I'll be in touch bud....


----------



## flint river nut (Jan 29, 2010)

*Custom Bass Tackle*

Custom Bass Tackle - Cordele, GA

From custom painting, to specialty hooks and hair jigs these guys have got it covered.

Custom Bass Tackle - www.custombasstackle.com


----------



## ZachYak (Feb 2, 2010)

Added thanks fellas!


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 3, 2010)

Stanford Lures.............229-732-6609/(706) 566-1411


----------



## jmwall79 (Feb 3, 2010)

There is Envision lures in byron Ga, He does jigs, spinnerbaits, shakey heads, and buzzbaits.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 4, 2010)

Add us to your face book page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Loganville-GA/Rip-Rap-Tackle/290828781385


----------



## MattBurch (Apr 24, 2012)

Tackle Doctors

Canton, GA


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Apr 24, 2012)

Also Chaser Baits
http://chaserfishingproducts.com/index.html


----------



## Terribleted (Apr 24, 2012)

Hydro Glow night fishing lights.  Cool stuff from Dawsonville, GA.
http://www.hydroglow.com

This thread should certainly be stickied.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 24, 2012)

SpotSticker Baits is now in Georgia

www.SpotSticker.com


Jigheads, dropshot weights and true Hand poured plastics

Company has been around for 15 years and is sold in many Georgia tackle stores.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Aug 11, 2019)

If any of you have one of those local to Georgia companies we would love to have them as a sponsor!!


----------



## littlejon (Aug 11, 2019)

Talk about bringing up an old thread !


----------

